# Car ramp hire.



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As above, I want to get underneath the car and get a few jobs done before the winter and it would make things a lot easier if I could hire a ramp. I know there used to be a company who ran a few places where you could hire a ramp and tools or just a ramp by the hour or for a day but after looking I cant find anything thats close enough to me. The only thing I found was on a Pug 106 forum and is a year old 

Can anyone help, I'm willing to travel but obviously not to the other end of the country and all I'm after is ramp I have everything else I might need.

Thanks in hope


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

have you tried asking your local garage, they might let you use it for an hour if they are not busy. and im sure if you are willing to give some £££££ they wont say no???


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

yes i would ask your local garage, if they are busy ask them to use it in the dinner hour


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Not convinced on those answers. 
Tried to get one for a while a couple of years ago from a garage and they cited health and safety reasons for not allowing me to use it. Something to do with insurance.
Guess that's why your not allowed to be in close proximity of your car whilst it's being MOT'd
There is this place: http://www.pitstartgarage.com/index.html. In London though


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

Cornish said:


> Not convinced on those answers.
> Tried to get one for a while a couple of years ago from a garage and they cited health and safety reasons for not allowing me to use it. Something to do with insurance.
> Guess that's why your not allowed to be in close proximity of your car whilst it's being MOT'd
> There is this place: http://www.pitstartgarage.com/index.html. In London though


yeh very true.
i guess im used to having my local garage let me under the ramp when working on my car and they even let me use his floor space if every i want to detail a car. maybe get frendly with your local garage and he might forget about the health and safety after all if you only need it for an hour?? just dont slip or hit your head when under the car :lol:

but i do agree with the comment regarding health and safety :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Cornish said:


> Not convinced on those answers.
> Tried to get one for a while a couple of years ago from a garage and they cited health and safety reasons for not allowing me to use it. Something to do with insurance.


I never really thought of that, oh well


----------



## Dom_500 (Feb 4, 2010)

We dont let anyone in the workshop due to the above reasons. it is a shame as i am sure you could easily rent ramp space out at the weekends for good £££


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I bet you could mate, better that being led on the floor under it


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

A few on this thread


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I remember a few years ago now a garage that just hired out ramps for DIY mechanics.
That was their sole buisness.
I have no idea where it was but it was supposed to be an idea that was catching on.

Google?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

If this offer is correct you can get a couple of cars or more in for the day on a 4 post lift for £80 (suspect VAT is on top).
It says June offer but then says that it expires 31st July.

http://www.pitstartgarage.com/lists/?p=subscribe&id=2

A couple of hours drive from Bristol I reckon, but maybe worth a look. The hourly rates are also available and they are open 24x7 apparently.

Steve O.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for that mate, I'll look into it :thumb:


----------

